# positive LMO



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

i recently graduated in event management & am looking to move to canada in june. i currently work as an event designer & would like to stay in this area

has anyone got any ideas whether a positive LMO would be given to me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> i recently graduated in event management & am looking to move to canada in june. i currently work as an event designer & would like to stay in this area
> 
> has anyone got any ideas whether a positive LMO would be given to me?


The LMO is *NOT* given to you but to an employer. You must find such an employer willing to hire you and willing to go through the LMO process.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry i was previously unclear

is it likely that a ositive LMO will be given for my job? NOC 1226


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> sorry i was previously unclear
> 
> is it likely that a ositive LMO will be given for my job? NOC 1226


Anything is possible but somehow I doubt it, unless you have something special to offer an employer.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Anything is possible but somehow I doubt it, unless you have something special to offer an employer.


ok thank you!


----------

